# Internet on wireless network



## Bobo

I have a wireless network set up at home, with a Linksys wireless G router, and a Linksys wireless G adapter.  My dad's computer is wired to the same router.  There is no network setup between the computers, I just connect to the "linksys" signal that the router broadcasts.  Until now, it has been fine.  Then I was not able to get on the internet.  I once got an error that said that the router was not assigning my computer a network address, but then it just stopped working without that error.  My dad can still get on the internet, but I can't

Any help would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Trizoy

do you have DHCP enabled on the router?


----------



## timothyb89

the DHCP server on the Liksys WRT54G is disfunctional. My lap top is given a ramdon IP instead of one like 192.168.1.101


----------



## DCIScouts

My guess is that the wired portion of the router is corrupted or damaged in some way.  Try to get it exchanged if you haven't had it that long, or just replace it...

EDIT:  I meant wireless, I'm too tired, going to bed now...


----------



## Trizoy

timothyb89 said:
			
		

> the DHCP server on the Liksys WRT54G is disfunctional. My lap top is given a ramdon IP instead of one like 192.168.1.101



Is the WRT54G your router BOBO?


----------



## Motoxrdude

yea i have the same problem. IT sucks, i dont know why either.
I am stuck with having to run a non encrypted wifi. IT sucks.


----------



## Bobo

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Is the WRT54G your router BOBO?


Yes.

Sorry I wasn't back in a while....but I can't get internet from my desktop. But I brought my (slow) lappy down and it can connect wired.

I was able to get into the router settings from my desktop, and yes DHCP is enabled

I don't care a whole lot about encryption, I just want it to work

Any suggestions?  I really don't want to replace it


----------



## Bobo

OK, I assumed that the problem was that the Linksys router's wirelessness was not working, and hooked up a D-Link DI-514 wireless router to the linksys router by an ethernet cable.  I then disabled the wireless broadcasting on the Linksys router, and enabled it on the D-Link router.

I am able to connect to the internet wired to the D-Link router, but I cannot connect to the internet wirelessly.  The network is connected, but the internet _still doesn't work_.

I am getting really pissed at my computers.

Is there something I need to change in the router settings?  It seems to me that everything is set up right, if I can get on the internet wired to the DI-514.  But then why can't I do so wirelessly?

I really don't know a whole lot about network settings, so any help would be most appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Bobo

OK, so I had another thought.  Could the problem be my wireless adapter?  It is a D-Link Wireless G (whatever model they make).  My desktop, whenever I told it to repair the wireless connection, it said that it couldn't disable the wireless adapter.  My laptop does not say the same thing, thought.  Is this pertinent in any way?

Please help me

Tim


----------



## Bobo

Come on, guys (and girls, however few there may be).  I know that somebody somewhere knows the answer to my problem.


----------



## Trizoy

Try uninstalling your wireless card, and installing it with the newest drivers, then pm me when you get that done.
Thx


----------



## Bobo

I did reinstall the drivers multiple times, maybe I will do it another 20 or so and it will work.   But please keep the suggestions coming, I would love to have this working ASAP 

@trizoy

pm sent


----------



## Trizoy

Are you letting windows manage your wireless signal? I personally dont like the software the manuf provides.


----------



## Bobo

Trizoy said:
			
		

> Are you letting windows manage your wireless signal? I personally dont like the software the manuf provides.


Yes, I am using Windows to manage it

On the D-Link software, it does not have its own program to do that, it just exports the job to windows. So I really have no choice.

I am able to connect to the network, and can get into both router settings from the desktop


----------



## apj101

i'm coming in late on this one, so forgive me if my ideas are not upto cratch.

I think that a summary of a few questions will help me or trizoy (or others for that matter) help you. 
Firstly forget the D-Link DI-514. Just hook up the Lync sys router. 
Dont re-enable the wireless just yet. (At this stage your house will not be wireless at all!)

Now goto your desktop, plug in the wireless adapater (which i'm assuming is usb). Wait for it to find the hardware... just a minute or two....

Then goto start menu -> run -> ncpa.cpl (this will load your network connections). 

Find you wireless connection, should be easy to spot, right click and press properties. I'm not sure if your on sp1 or sp2 so i'll to accomodate both (but your prob on sp2).

1. Goto general tab, scroll down to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), select it and press properties button.
2. Your now in the general tab of the TCP/IP properties, ensure that the option on this tab are 
....a) Obtain an IP address automatically
....b) Obtain DNS server address automatically
3. Goto Altenative configuration tab, and ensure that it is selected "automatic private IP address"
(i know it may seem like i'm humouring you but lets all be sure we are starting on the same page)
4. Click ok
5. Know your back in the wireless properties page select the 'Wireless Networks' tab
6. In the bottom selection where it say Preferred Network, select any network that you have in there and press remove, continue untill you removed them all (there will prob only be on).
7. Click on the adavanced tab, and depending on your version (sp1 or sp2) turn of the windows firewall (in sp2 you may need to click settings, in sp1 just un check the option)
8. Click OK

Now go back to dads pc and log into you Lync sys router settings. (note while we are playing with the setting be sure to click save settings often before navigating between tabs)
Goto setup page
Ensure 
1. Internet connection type is set to DCHP
2. Futher down the page ensure that Network Address Server Settings (DHCP) is set to enabled, and Starting IP Address is set to 192.168.1.100.
3. goto wireless tab
4. Ensure Wireless Network Mode, is set to mixed or g only, and Wireless SSID Broadcast is enables (you would have set this to disable earlier, so only now we are turning on the wireless network)
5. Goto the the wirelss MAC filter tab (it in the Wireless main tab you are already in), and ensure MAC filtering is not turned on.

Now lets move to the secuirty tab, dont worry about the firewall, or vpn tabs they wont effect us here. Click on the wireless security tab
Ensure that wireless security is disable (none)

Goto the access restrictions tab, the top drop down box should be empty, if there are any numbers in the tab drop down box this means that there are restictions in place, you should select them one by one and delete them

alright ensure yousaved all your setings (which you should have been doing anyway  ) and get back to your besktop.

goto start menu -> run -> ncpa.cpl (this will load your network connections). 

Find you wireless connection right click and press "view available wireless networks"
Up pop the next box, now can you "see" your network (if not press refresh a few times (may need to press properties then refresh if you sp1) ), if you still cant see your network then tell me in your next post
If you can see your network you will not that it is not wep encrytpes (if sp1 click the check box to connect anyway then press connect, if sp2 click connect and then tell windows it;s ok to connect to the non encypted network.
Wait a while for it to connect.

once connected goto start menu -> run -> type "cmd" (excluding quotes) and press enter
then type 
ipconfig

*What is the ip address*

*try the internet, does it work?*
if not go back to the cmd windows and type
ping www.google.com
*note down the first few lines and tell me them*

then try 
ping 66.249.93.104
*note down the first few lines and tell me them*

now we should have an idea of where you in the process.


----------



## Bobo

Thanks for replying



			
				apj101 said:
			
		

> Ensure
> 1. Internet connection type is set to DCHP


If I do this, internet works neither on wireless or wired networks, only on PPPoe does it work on the wired computers


> 2. Futher down the page ensure that Network Address Server Settings (DHCP) is set to enabled, and Starting IP Address is set to 192.168.1.100.


It cannot be set to that, but it is on 192.168.2.100


> Goto the access restrictions tab, the top drop down box should be empty, if there are any numbers in the tab drop down box this means that there are restictions in place, you should select them one by one and delete them


It will not allow me to do this. (there are 10) I can select them, and I hit the delete button, but nothing happens



> *What is the ip address*


192.168.2.105



> try the internet, does it work?


no 


> if not go back to the cmd windows and type
> ping www.google.com
> *note down the first few lines and tell me them*


ping request could not find host



> then try
> ping 66.249.93.104
> *note down the first few lines and tell me them*


192.168.1.1: Destination host unavailable



> now we should have an idea of where you in the process.


pissed at these stupid computers, that's where I am


----------



## apj101

> If I do this, internet works neither on wireless or wired networks, only on PPPoe does it work on the wired computers


your absoultly right on that one, that was me missreading a screen shot of the setup page.



> It will not allow me to do this. (there are 10) I can select them, and I hit the delete button, but nothing happens


hmm, it doubtfull its this but lets focus here for a second, i'm sure you know what this page is for and can read it there are restrictions in place, try clicking summary and deleting an active policies from there or try disabling all the policies.



> 192.168.2.105


now this is wierd, you ip is xxx.xxx.2.xxx yet your ping is trying to resolve the router on xxx.xxx.1.xxx? that should be. That model of lynksys router should be issuing ips in the range xxx.xxx.1.xxx

do this
upload a screen shot of the setup page (the one where you set the Network Address Server Settings, and internet setup)

also when you do ipconfig, what is the default gateway, and subnet. (and just check you posted the ip correct )


----------



## Bobo

apj101 said:
			
		

> your absoultly right on that one, that was me missreading a screen shot of the setup page.


oh, ok 




> hmm, it doubtfull its this but lets focus here for a second, i'm sure you know what this page is for and can read it there are restrictions in place, try clicking summary and deleting an active policies from there or try disabling all the policies.


Whenever I click delete on the page, a box comes up saying "delete the policy?" and I click ok, or yes, or whatever.  The page refreshes, but it is still there, even if I click save settings.  If I go into summary and select all of them to delete, it still does nothing.

And no, actually I don't really understand much of this.  But let's worry about the problem at hand, first



> now this is wierd, you ip is xxx.xxx.2.xxx yet your ping is trying to resolve the router on xxx.xxx.1.xxx? that should be. That model of lynksys router should be issuing ips in the range xxx.xxx.1.xxx


Well, it doesn't.  Look at the screenie below, the starting ip address is 192.168.*2*.xxx.  Unless you are referring to the actual router ip address?  Should I change that to 192.168.1.xxx?  Actually, I will just go ahead and try that and see if it works.



> do this
> upload a screen shot of the setup page (the one where you set the Network Address Server Settings, and internet setup)








> also when you do ipconfig, what is the default gateway, and subnet. (and just check you posted the ip correct )


The ip is correct.

default gateway: 192.168.2.1
subnet mask: 255.255.255.0

Now I am beginning to see something....that maybe setting the router to have an ip address of xxx.xxx.1.xxx could fix this?  Or am I way off?  Like I said, I really don't understand any of these terms.


----------



## Bobo

OK, I changed the router ip to 192.168.1.100, and at first I could not access internet, nor router settings or anything from the wired computer, but then I reset the router, and it works again (just not on the wireless 'puter) and the ip is what it should be (xxx.xxx.1.xxx)

So I went back up to the desktop, and "ipconfiged" and the ip address is 192.168.1.100 now.

I pinged google, no reply

I pinged the ip address you gave me earlier (I am too lazy to look it up, but it was 66.something or other) and it replied

Hope this helps you help me

Thanks 

Tim


----------



## apj101

> I pinged the ip address you gave me earlier (I am too lazy to look it up, but it was 66.something or other) and it replied


thats interesting the IP adress i gave you was google, looks like the names ares resolving now. if you type those numbers into your browser google may load, try that just for now

your screenshot is a little different from what i was expecting, but ok

you've changes some of the setting now, post another screeny if you get chance.

and as a premptive strike, type ipconfig /all into you cmd prompt and tell me what the dns server is set to (and default gateway and ip for good measure)


----------



## Bobo

apj101 said:
			
		

> thats interesting the IP adress i gave you was google, looks like the names ares resolving now. if you type those numbers into your browser google may load, try that just for now


Nope. 



> you've changes some of the setting now, post another screeny if you get chance.


here ya go






> and as a premptive strike, type ipconfig /all into you cmd prompt and tell me what the dns server is set to (and default gateway and ip for good measure)



IP address - 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gateway - 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server - 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers - 151.201.0.38, 151.201.0.39


----------



## Tapir

At this point what if you do a simple reseting of the router.  Coincidentaly, I concluded a similar exercise earlier this evening.  Interesting that I found this thread.  At more or less your point i was still stuck with no wireless.  So I tried the reset and Bingo!


----------



## Tapir

By the way these problems arise many times when someone (normally in a radiu of 300 feet) is trying to piggy back on your connection.  So osme security is advisable.


----------



## apj101

hold on bobo, i'm at work but will post in here again when i get home


----------



## Bobo

Tapir said:
			
		

> At this point what if you do a simple reseting of the router. Coincidentaly, I concluded a similar exercise earlier this evening. Interesting that I found this thread. At more or less your point i was still stuck with no wireless. So I tried the reset and Bingo!


Well how do you reset the router? I unplugged it (power cord) for like 15 seconds, then plugged it back in, and nothing had changed. Is there anything else that I should do?



			
				tapir said:
			
		

> By the way these problems arise many times when someone (normally in a radiu of 300 feet) is trying to piggy back on your connection. So osme security is advisable.


I did have 128-bit WEP encryption, but I disabled it when all these problems started happening, just to eliminate any other possible source of problems.



			
				apj101 said:
			
		

> hold on bobo, i'm at work but will post in here again when i get home


 heehee well I am at school right now


----------



## apj101

> I did have 128-bit WEP encryption, but I disabled it when all these problems started happening, just to eliminate any other possible source of problems.


can i just check that you removed all your preferred networks as per my instructions in step 6


> In the bottom selection where it say Preferred Network, select any network that you have in there and press remove, continue untill you removed them all (there will prob only be on).


----------



## Bobo

apj101 said:
			
		

> can i just check that you removed all your preferred networks as per my instructions in step 6



Yes, I removed all of them, my desktop is not connected to anything.

I was thinking, could my computer just be incredibly confused?  Is it possible for dos to be able to ping a website and get a reply, but the browsers not be able to access the internet?  Or am I just waaaaay off my block?


----------



## apj101

check your proxy setting in internet explorer
tools -> internet options -> connections tab -> lan setting -> check the proxy is set to none


----------



## Bobo

apj101 said:
			
		

> check your proxy setting in internet explorer
> tools -> internet options -> connections tab -> lan setting -> check the proxy is set to none



Under the lan settings, nothing is checked.  Is that correct?


----------



## apj101

Bobo said:
			
		

> Under the lan settings, nothing is checked.  Is that correct?


wep thats correct. Hold i'm racking my brains for more to try


----------



## apj101

look i'm really running out of ideas of what to do, we need to hone down on what the issue is, we have been assuming it is the router.

i know it may seem like i'm having you run thourgh hoops but i'm just trying to diagnose where the issue is. This would be stuff i would do quite quickly if i were there:
1) ensure your fathers desktop is turned on
2) run the ipconfig command on your dads machine, tell me the IP, the DNS,and the default gateway

3) Ensure your desktop is on and connected to the wireless network

be quick its approaching bed time


----------



## Bobo

apj101 said:
			
		

> i know it may seem like i'm having you run thourgh hoops but i'm just trying to diagnose where the issue is.


I don't mind the hoops thing in the slightest, I just really appreciate your patience.  





> This would be stuff i would do quite quickly if i were there:
> 1) ensure your fathers desktop is turned on
> 2) run the ipconfig command on your dads machine, tell me the IP, the DNS,and the default gateway


Does it have to be my dad's?  He doesn't like me going on it.  But anyway, I sneaked on, and:

IP: 192.168.1.101
DNS Servers: 151.201.0.38, 151.201.0.39
Gateway: 192.168.1.1



> 3) Ensure your desktop is on and connected to the wireless network


what does this do?



> be quick its approaching bed time


sorry I was late responding


----------



## apj101

bobo this is really wierd, and i'n having trouble working out what is wrong.

Ok do the following

1) Ensure your dad machine is on, you dont need to be on it, just make sure it is turned on (i.e is connected to the web)

2) go to your desktop and ensure you are connected to your wireless network
3) goto command prompt (type cmd in run box)
4) type
ping 192.168.1.101
see if you get a reply?

also try 
ping
192.168.1.1
do you get a reply


----------



## Bobo

OK, now this is _incredibly_ weird.  It works.  Don't ask me how, or why, but it does.  Although somehow I know that it won't when I reboot it. 

Ironically enough, I moved my computer to a different room today, and because I had to unplug the power, the BIOS was reset. (don't ask me why), and then when I turned it back on, it worked.

Thank you very much for your help and patience.

If you have any ideas why it worked/didn't work, I would really like to hear them, because I just know that this isn't the last time that this will happen 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## apj101

good to hear it worked mate,

had to admit my ideas were running thin as everything seemed ok from the tests

post back with updates


----------



## Bobo

apj101 said:
			
		

> good to hear it worked mate,
> 
> had to admit my ideas were running thin as everything seemed ok from the tests
> 
> post back with updates



haha well now I have a new problem, with my monitor  but there is a separate thread for that


----------



## Tapir

Tapir said:
			
		

> *At this point what if you do a simple reseting of the router*.  Coincidentaly, I concluded a similar exercise earlier this evening.  Interesting that I found this thread.  At more or less your point i was still stuck with no wireless.  So I tried the reset and Bingo!



It probably reset itself!!!


----------



## apj101

Tapir said:
			
		

> It probably reset itself!!!


he said that he had tried removing the power mutliple times, this is the same as resetting. That was not the issue here


----------



## Bobo

(*&#*(&(*#$&*(#&$*(*%#^%$!!!!!!! 

If you hadn't already figured it out, I reset my computer, and it doesn't work.  Again. 

I would fix it if I knew what worked last time.  But I don't.  Apj, I know you were pretty much out of ideas, but does anybody else have any?

I was not able to get into the router settings from my desktop, which I was able to do before, which makes me think that, unlike the previous time, it is not actually connected to the network.  When I get home I will just play around with this.


----------



## Bobo

Please help me


----------



## apj101

bobo repeat everything in #15 (this is the sort of standard stuff you nee to do when findout out where the error is)
post answers to the same questions as  in 15


----------



## Bobo

OK, it is back again on my desktop. 

The only thing I can figure is that whenever it boots up after having reset the BIOS (which it does every time the power is cut), then it works.  This is the third time that it has done that.

Does anybody have any ideas why it does that?


----------



## Tapir

I am not sure but here is what I did with the "hansomely" built e-machine.
I re-installed win xp.  I went through the usual motions of drivers etc.  Then in device manager there was only one device not completely set up.  I downloaded the drivers for the netgear wireless wg311 v2.  I first ran the utility and nothing worked.  So i uninstalled it.  Ran reg mechanic.  I rebooted and when the "found etc etc" tingy came up I used the wizzard to install the drivers and Bingo that was it.  I am now flying all over the internet.  Eveything auto set itself.
Hope yours holds up.  I did try all that i had recommended and what others told you especially what apj101 had said.  But this time around it did not help.  Just simply letting the wizzard install the drivers did the trick.


----------



## Bobo

Tapir said:
			
		

> I am not sure but here is what I did with the "hansomely" built e-machine.
> I re-installed win xp.  I went through the usual motions of drivers etc.  Then in device manager there was only one device not completely set up.  I downloaded the drivers for the netgear wireless wg311 v2.  I first ran the utility and nothing worked.  So i uninstalled it.  Ran reg mechanic.  I rebooted and when the "found etc etc" tingy came up I used the wizzard to install the drivers and Bingo that was it.  I am now flying all over the internet.  Eveything auto set itself.
> Hope yours holds up.  I did try all that i had recommended and what others told you especially what apj101 had said.  But this time around it did not help.  Just simply letting the wizzard install the drivers did the trick.



Before I reformatted and reinstalled about a month ago, I used to have to do that every time I rebooted.  But it never comes up again, I wonder if that is why.

But now that I think about it, reinstalling the drivers didn't do a damn thing last time 

Oh, I am soooo confused

Why do I have to get the hard computer problems?


----------



## timothyb89

I dought anyone will read this, but  I managed to solve the problem, and I know why you never went to Linksys Support. They aren't exactly pros...

But anyway, to fix the WRT54G DHCP problem, you need to download and install the firmware update to upgrade the router frem ver. 3 (or 2; not sure) to ver. 4. Mine's working perfectly now.

Just to add: I had gone to my local Office Depot in search of a network card for my laptop. I asked an employe for the cheapest one the had- but it wasn't made by Linksys. He warned me that it would probably not work as non-Linksys products don't work very well with Linksys prodcts. I assured the man that I would probably get it to work. 
I've now decided that I should have told him that even Linksys products don't work with each other.


----------

